
Autonomous Nissan Leaf in London Traffic - unkoman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfRqNAhAe6c
======
roddux
I've never seen an autonomous vehicle drive with traffic before, let alone
keep pace. Perhaps I simply haven't been keeping up with the latest advances
in the technology, but this looks very cool.

It's mentioned in the video of course, but it's worth noting that there's
still no way for the car to appropriately deal with heavy rain (or snow)
obscuring the cameras.

